# cut vest???



## chris1990 (Jan 8, 2010)

I just got two cut vests from this guy said he wont ever put one back on any of his dogs so I got them free.So my question is should I use them.Its been about 50/50 so far.I heard that they make the dogs over heat,get hung up, and one guy said he had a dog get killed cause its leg got caught up in the vest.But then theres people who say they wont put a dog in the woods with out a vest on.I wont let any of my dogs hunt with out a cut collar  but im not sure about the vest yet.I would really appreciate your views and experiences with cut vests


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 8, 2010)

What kind of dog? Catch dog  Yes. And I run one on my rough dogs and a strike vest. Its like seatbelts more die not wearing them probably than the ones that do.


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Jan 8, 2010)

run on the catch dogs not on the bay dogs except the ones that bay and catch


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jan 8, 2010)

i'd be worryd about the cut collar more because my budds dog got hung up and it cut a hole in his throat.


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Jan 9, 2010)

I always hunt a cut collar, and on my older finished dogs I always run a vest. I have been running vests for a long time and can tell you that I have never had any problems. You have to use your heard though. If it is 95 degrees out, it is better on the dogs to take the chance of getting wrecked than overheating.

 I guarantee they have saved me countless trips to the vets, not only saved the dogs. I had a vest get wrecked a couple of weeks ago and the dog only had a scratch or two. Definetly worth the money. Alot of people look at a dog and say thats a hogdog, look at the scars---With a vest you dont get all the scars-- I prefer to have dogs that are ready to hunt and not cut up dogs in the pen waiting on them to heal!! You will get cut dont get me wrong---Just not as often in my experiance!!

True Grit 


True Grit


----------



## hawg dawg (Jan 9, 2010)

We ran for years with no vest's, no tracking collars. Lost alot of good dogs. Get the vest's and use them. You will loose more dogs from being cut down than from getting hung up. Help your dog all you can.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jan 9, 2010)

"alot of people look at a dog and say thats a hogdog,look at the scars" pop-atop thats lucky. We had a old lady come in the subway while we were eating. And we had ower two catch dogs in the back and she came in sayin who's man eaters well we didnt think she was talkin about ower dog so we just kept eatin .well next thing you know she still talkin bout them after she gets done ordering and paying for her food she say who's dogs are out there .we say we have some dogs out there and she say you have to go out there with me so i can get in my car and these dogs love each other and every one else.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 9, 2010)

We don't use cut vest or collars. I have seen to many dogs over heat with them on.   It's hot enough down here with out all that extra stuff on them. They will save a dog but can also kill one.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 9, 2010)

guys I run with don't use vests either for the heat factor.  They do have 3 collars on witch helps a little, lead, radio, and GPS.


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Jan 10, 2010)

what about in the winter can they over heat when its so cold outside just a question?


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 10, 2010)

Should be able to run all day in the winter. Just be careful in the summer.


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks florida curdog


----------



## chris1990 (Jan 10, 2010)

has anyone had a dog that wouldnt wear them cause when i got mine I tried them on my dog and he hated them.It was a pain to get them on and it looked like he couldnt move around good when i finally did get it on.


----------



## chris1990 (Jan 10, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> What kind of dog? Catch dog  Yes. And I run one on my rough dogs and a strike vest. Its like seatbelts more die not wearing them probably than the ones that do.



its the pit in my avatar and he is a catch dog


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 10, 2010)

I would run one on my catchdog for sure. Its like you putting on a new suit, uncomfortable at first. Put it on him and make sure it fits. If its a male make sure it dont come back and rub his jimmy on the vest underneath, fits good and snug around the chest and doesnt rub his legs bad in the front. Put it on him and let him wear it a few days too a week around the house and get use to it. Check it daily to make sure its not rubbing him raw and it should help keep him warmer if hes an outside dog right now. He should get use to wearing it and not even act likes it there after a while. My female would wobble around at first but now shes fine with it.


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 12, 2010)

Use the vest in cold weather for sure. I promise it will save him way more than it will hurt him. Better to have them cutters hook in that vest than in a rib cage.

 A good catch dog is gonna get hung on the hogs head anyway


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jan 13, 2010)

chris1990 said:


> has anyone had a dog that wouldnt wear them cause when i got mine i tried them on my dog and he hated them.it was a pain to get them on and it looked like he couldnt move around good when i finally did get it on.



make him wear it for a day or two in the pen on chain etc.


----------



## Swineqhog (Jan 13, 2010)

*Bayhead Vest*

Ive always used Bayhead short vest on my dogs pretty much year around. They are a lighter than the others but yet seem to be just as tough.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 13, 2010)

hog hunter 45 said:


> what about in the winter can they over heat when its so cold outside just a question?



Yep they can, i dont know about when its 20 degrees, but i had one last year over heat when it was about 40somethin. I guess its because their body temp changes so rapidly once they start fighting that their body just shuts down, thats the only reason i could come up with.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Jan 13, 2010)

buddy i have had 2 dogs over heat in cut vest but granted they were rcd i dont use any kinda vest because of that fact i use rcd. btu i have had heard alot of bad things that result from dogs wearing vest my best info is if u use a vest use it on a walk in catch dog only and dont let the catch dog go unless you can see the bay and know 100 percent sure your dog is going to get to the bay and catch if not u will be tracking a dog that is going to be worn out from running with the vest on and you might even be tracking a dead dog. i did get in a grove rim canal  about 12 ft deep and did have a vest on my dog walkin catcher this one was and he got down in that canal and would catch and  drown then let go the hog swim to the bank stand there and when the dog would come out of the water to catch him he would whack him ended up killin my catch dog 21 cuts with only 1 killen him about the size of a cig butt in diameter and about 2 in deep right in the left peck of my dog guess it got an artery or the heart. so i would say use on on a walk in catch dog and make sure u drop him when you can see they bay had a buddy drop one 50 yards from bay and dog got caught up in brush had to track him to find him. just my 2 cents


----------



## jkeating904 (Jan 18, 2010)

the only thing i noticed about cut vests it if they fit good most dogs get used to them quick. but i learned that sometimes they cant catch right with them at first. try putting it on your dog and lettin it catch in a pen, or small hog. sometimes when the dogs hasnt caught with one they get clumsy and can get cut. we had that happen to a dog.


----------

